# Nervous about starting a business



## JamieH (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been taking pics to build my portfolio for about a year now and although everyone loves my photography and tries to encourage me to start a business, I'm so hesitant and nervous about it.  I just don't know if I'm good enough or if everyone is just being nice about my photos.  I'd really love some good CC!  I just found these boards and plan to pore over all the business aspects for some advice.  I also still need some more equipment.  I currently just have a D50, 50mm lens and SB-600.  I LOVE my 50mm lens and don't think I really want another lens, but I feel like my equipment may not seem professional enough.  Ideally, I'd like to do on-location shoots of babies and children, at home, in their own environment.  Because of that, I know I probably need some more lighting?  Maybe another flash and a softbox?  Any suggestions at all?  

Thanks so much you guys!

Oh, here is a link to the blog that I have some of my photography on:

http://jamieheylphoto.blogspot.com/


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

OKAY.. well heres some advice...

If you start your own biz you are going to need ALOT  of equipment.  The guy I work for  shares  his studio w/ his partner and I.

They have about every range of lense you can get for general portrait photography. In the studio they have top of the line security cameras and alarm systems. We have so equipment that the insurance company said they will insure us ONCE if we ever get the studio cleaned out and after that drop us. Because we have 100,000s of 1000s dollars worth of equipment. You need several camera bodys, several diff lenses, tripods, back drops, lights, etc.

It takes alot of time and money to buy all of that stuff. It will take me about 5 more years of working and saving and inheriting from them for me to be able to move out of there and get my own studio.

edit- It looks like you are a baby and kid photog. Cute. I love the one where elliott has the "you talkin to me" pose. lol how cute!


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 10, 2007)

Just do it, I know many sucessful photographers that do not have $100,000 in gear.  

It would seem to me your doing alot of on location shots and if this is what you like then just talk to some pros in your area about what you need to get started. (Most are willing to share advice)
or
If you do not have any formal training in photography I would sugest that you look into some courses in your are before you start. Many courses will let you know what lenses you will need to start out as well as how to start with your own home studio.  You do not need a big studio to start (Mine is small but I use the space well)

You will need to pick a few more things to get started. searching the board will let you know what they are.
Do you reaserch hand have fun.


----------



## jols (Nov 10, 2007)

if your pics are anything to go by you dont need anymore equipment other than what you have.

if a client sees your pics and like them they will know what to expect and you will be away.

go on vistaprint get some cards done and your away.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 10, 2007)

Really nice portrait work for that sort of market. You've already got a big head start.


----------



## dvduval (Nov 10, 2007)

I was nervous when I started my own business too. It was a lot of hard work the first couple of years, and there were a few stressful times, but I am so glad I took the plunge. I think it is a wonderful thing to do.

As much as possible, leave little to chance, and have a well conceived plan.


----------



## JIP (Nov 10, 2007)

I think starting a thread saying you want to start a business is a very loaded thing to say.  Saying you want to "start a business" could mean anything from buying a whole studio full of gear and making photography your familiy's sole source of income or it could mean you want to print up some cards and make a website to see if you can get a few jobs on the side.  If it is the latter I say more power to you good luck and start saving money for all the gear you will eventually find out you need because I guarantee you you will very (no matter how much you like it now) grow out of that 50 let alone your body and flash.  If you mean to do the former I say your images are nice but you really should try to crawl before you can walk.


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2007)

Good work. I think your originality and style will get you jobs. The world does not need another baby/portrait/wedding photographer. It will take a lot of perseverance. Nervous can not be in the picture. Just do it and try and be totally confident. 

Gear is important. I think it should be accumulated as you need it and or can afford it. As you gain experience you will know exactly what to buy.

Love & Bass


----------



## JamieH (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm a SAHM and plan to do this on the side.  I live in a very small town where there is only one other photographer that does what I want to do, except his stuff is mainly studio.  I don't plan to do studio pics, though I want to get a traveling backdrop stand so I can do some to a certain extent.  There is definitely the market for it where I live b/c like I said, there's only one other photographer and at the moment, people are not happy with his work and his prices.  

Thanks for all of your advice and compliments!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## JIP (Nov 11, 2007)

Well it looks like you have a good noche to fill so that is great and your images seem pretty nice I think you should have all you need to get started on a small scale.  If you can reproduce what you did in the links you provided on a regular basis you should have no problem moving up in photography very quickly.  Remember what I said though when the checks from that last job are burning a hole in your pocket for something else you will very quickly as a professional photographer grow out of the VEERRYY limited gear you have now and that money in the beginning is best spent getting the gear you need.


----------



## droyz2000 (Nov 13, 2007)

Let me say this. I have never met a person that had everything in perfect order before starting a business. There is always some risk involved when starting a business. However, hearing that competition is slim, you would have a lower risk. Starting a business is just one of those things that you have to research and once you have done your homework, you just have to go for it. Good Luck.


----------



## nossie (Nov 13, 2007)

One of the biggest friends in business is leasing/hire purchase. OMG not credit!!!! Yes I'm afraid so but it's what's known as "good debt". If you can factor let's say $10,000 for gear and know that that gear will earn you minimum $500 per month for the next 3 years for sure then it's paying for itself. 
Looking at it another way, you get to use this gear without laying out any money.

This is exactly what I intend to do. I've been working my way up the gear ladder buying my L lenses and filling my kit bag hoping to one day open my own business. It was financially murdering me dropping $1500ish for a single lens $400 for a flash until a friend and businessman and now my business mentor showed me an easier way.

Banks want to give you money, that's how they make their money. If you can do a few jobs and show them the shots that made you $500 a month or more for a couple of months AND show them a few bookings then the deal is signed. Overwhelm them with photo blah blah, the work you've done, the scenarios you have and are willing to shoot, pictures of the gear you intend to purchase with the money and the list of bookings for the next 8 weeks, even if it's only 2.

I'm gonna get the 1Ds mark III when it's released and $2k worth of lighting and a few bits and bobs. For that I need to make $300 per month for 3 years. Does anyone think I can do that? Does anyone think I can't do that?

I live in an dense urban area of 22,000 people just for this town which is surrounded by other similar towns. The next studio is about 3 miles away, that's far on these old windy streets. I think I can do that taking pictures of pets and selling keyrings.

When you want to know about photography you sought photography peers and mentors.
When you want to know about business find your business mentor. He's steady, about 50, been doing what he does for 25 years, he's seen it all come and go. Listen to him.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks again for all of your replies.  I've setup a full website now and I have a few other plans to get some new faces into my portfolio.  Thankfully, my DH has an MBA in business / finance, so he can help me on that part of it, the unfortunate part about HIS job is that there's no way he'll let me do it on credit.  I'll have to do it piece by piece until he starts to see some money coming in from it


----------



## JodieO (Nov 20, 2007)

Running a photog business is more than pictures - more importantly, to make it a success, you need to learn all about business management.

Go to your local small business development center and get started on some classes for business... you will learn a ton and it will go a long way for you. If he won't help you deal with getting stuff on credit or looking for ways you can begin your investment - to make GOOD money, you have to spend some money, it's true.... than I doubt he is going to help you with all the business decisions you need to make on your own - will he know your market? Will he know how to come up with a pricing list that actually will support your business. You can always get a small business loan through the SBA.... I got a $50,000 loan in less than a week to open up my studio (studio shooting indoors and outdoors on beautiful property) and I bring in five figures in sales per month....

I'm sorry, but where you said "DH won't let me"... struck a nerve. You need to be an independent business woman unless he plans on being a partner with you and immersing himself into the industry. Otherwise, you are just a mom/wife with a camera with her little side business for fun (and if you want your customers to respect you and your work/prices, you don't want them to see you like that). That is apparently what society thinks of a lot of small photography businesses and I personally resent that, sorry, I was interviewed for the new york times months ago and didn't like the way the reporter tainted the article in that way. One of her comments in the article was talking about one photographer and said that she needed to ask her husband if she could buy a new camera... I was sickened by the article, myself.

The problem with piecing things together is you don't always look like a succesful professional business to your customers if you don't have a good base of equipment.

You can start out shooting with your D50 but honestly, once you come across your customers having D50s themselves, it may be a bit uncomfortable for you....

Honestly, I preferred having all my ducks in a row before opening up my studio and making sure I had it fully decked out and looking professional - my sales jumped up double. Perception is key.


----------



## Artograph (Nov 20, 2007)

I say go for it!!!!  *Start small and built it up!!*

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

:O)


----------

